# Manchester Museum's Huge Vivarium pictures



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Went here the other week just thought i'd share...


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Now I would pmsl if you said there was a couple of thumbnails in their!:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lovely...is it manchester that has the largest rep room/ frog collection...I wanna see that.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow they look amazing!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

what size viv? what is in there???


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

those are pictures of just one enclosure that housed dart frogs, tree frogs and lizards.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

is that a auratus in the 4th picture?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> is that a auratus in the 4th picture?


You've got better eyesight than me , where abouts?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Smack Bang in the middle there is a little blue thing.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> You've got better eyesight than me , where abouts?



right in the middle looks like a blue or maybe a el cope...


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

In the 2nd pic it looks like an azureus.


----------

